# Charizard needs to cut down on carbs after noon



## Pikachu (Aug 19, 2008)

or does Charizard seem to get fatter in each generation
Generation I: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Generation II: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Generation III: 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Generation IV: 

	
	
		
		
	


	





(Mods, if this belongs somewhere else please move it to its appropriate location.)


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

It just looks weird in Generation I. In II and III, it looks fine. But in IV... Well, it certainly put on some weight.


----------



## Zeph (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

I never thought of that...now I can't look at the Gen IV sprite without thinking 'obese' 0.0


----------



## Noctowl (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

Hehe, I agree with yah. If it keeps going like this...I wonder what the 5'th gen charzard would look like. XD


----------



## Zeph (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

Forget fifth, what about in another four generation's time? It'll look like an orange Snorlax with wings...


----------



## Flazeah (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

It might be the angle and the way the Charizard's legs are spread out that make the fourth generation Charizard sprite look "fatter". They didn't capture its good side! ; ; No, not really. But they're probably not trying to make it look fat on purpose.

_Probably._


----------



## Arylett Charnoa (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

Personally, I think the Generation IV sprite looks the best and most accurate. All the rest of them look weird and awkward to me. (Including the Generation III sprite. But I just hate most Generation III sprites, so I'm biased.) Looks just fine to me. ;;Looks at the Sugimori art;; Yep, fine.

I think it looks fatter because the sprite's bigger. But I don't care if it really is fatter, because I really like the D/P Charizard sprite and think that it depicts it the best.


----------



## coughsalot (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*


You call this fat?


----------



## Cyndaquil (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

Its just proportion change the wings got bigger too.
They just made the sprite bigger that doesn't mean that he gets any bigger Its just different preportions for his actual (theortical) size. And he is not obese he is about as small as a die.
Go on Charizard!


----------



## Darksong (Aug 22, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

coughsalot does have a off-topic point.
However, I agree with most people. It's not getting fatter; however, I would like to add a new suggestion. It's the way that it's positioned.
And Venusaur is on four legs, which makes it in no way relevant to Charizard.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Aug 31, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

Charizard needs to lay off those cookies.


----------



## Alexi (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

The lighter skin of its stomach has just spread up more. It's not fatter.

Sadly. v_v


----------



## Novoni (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

I think his neck looks thinner too, that may be partly why he looks different in addition to the pose and wider stomach.  I'm not a fan of the sprite, the Yellow sprite was my favorite of Charizard





Awww, so cute! XD


----------



## Jetx (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*



Novoni said:


> I think his neck looks thinner too, that may be partly why he looks different in addition to the pose and wider stomach.  I'm not a fan of the sprite, the Yellow sprite was my favorite of Charizard
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those thighs... that's the fattest.


----------



## Renteura (Sep 8, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

I think Gen 3 looks least fat. :/


----------



## Old Catch (Sep 10, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*



Arylett Dawnsborough said:


> Personally, I think the Generation IV sprite looks the best and most accurate. All the rest of them look weird and awkward to me. (Including the Generation III sprite. But I just hate most Generation III sprites, so I'm biased.) Looks just fine to me. ;;Looks at the Sugimori art;; Yep, fine.
> 
> I think it looks fatter because the sprite's bigger. But I don't care if it really is fatter, because I really like the D/P Charizard sprite and think that it depicts it the best.


Yeah.

I think the other sprites just look squished.


----------



## Zora of Termina (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

I don't think it looks fat at all.

Also Yellow Charizard looks pregnant wtf


----------



## Eevee (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

it's cool I would hug all those charizards

and maybe charizard had a problem with anorexia and only got over it recently

didn't think of that did you

jerk


----------



## ultraviolet (Sep 13, 2008)

*Re: Is it just me...*

Also this.


----------



## Zhorken (Sep 15, 2008)

what  :(  chubbyzards are cute!


----------



## Not Meowth (Sep 19, 2008)

Hey, Snorlax has _always_ been fatter than Charizard'll ever be and you don't yell at him.

And there's nothing wrong with being little fat. (Notice it's only fat people like me and Charizard who say that...)


----------



## Alexi (Sep 19, 2008)

<3 Fatties are love. 

Like Snorlax.

ZOMG, I should make a fic involving a fatty charizard. That would be tubercle.


----------

